# Fuel Management



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

I was wondering what kind of fuel management I could run other than a chipped ecu from JWT. I am building a turbo kit but will be having stock fuel and stock internals. I have been doing some research but cant find much. The MAN boost I am planning of driving on is 8psi. Is it safe to have everything stock and just add a turbo? It is a 91 Sentra Se-R with about 119,xxx. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

TECIII, Haltech, MoTec, LINK, AEM, HKS, GReddy to name a few. Check them out to see if any of these work for you.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JWT ECU isn't chipped so much as it is reprogrammed completely. JWT is the cheapest route with the least amount of tuning required........in all actuality. Haltech is expensive, TECIII is very expensive, so is Motec, AEM, and HKS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks guys it looks like i might be going with l370cc injectors and an AFC


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u could also go with Autronic....im thinking about using the SMC, havent made up my mind though.

www.autronic.com


----------

